# Toshiba DVD Laufwerk



## §Alptraum§ (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Im Toshiba Satellite L300 "Laptop" ist das Laufwerk TS-L633A verbaut.
Nun bekomme ich angezeigt, dass die Treiber nicht richtig installiert wären.
Deinstalliere ich die Treiber und starte den Rechner nochmal neu, probiert er die Treiber nochmal neu zu installieren, jedoch funktioniert dies auch nicht.
Ich glaube die Windows Vista 32 eigenen Treiber sind beschädigt.

Woher könnte ich Treiber bekommen?
Ich war schon auf der Seite von Toshiba gewesen, leider ohne was zu finden.

Wenn ich google, finde ich nur einen Firmwareupdate für das Laufwerk.

Cu Andy


----------



## §Alptraum§ (23. Februar 2009)

Folgender Link hatte mir geholfen:

http://gborn.blogger.de/stories/872590/


----------

